# Converting Rip Tide 55 thrust from Bow to Transom Mount



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Just called Minn Kota and they said the transom bracket was $30.00, and it was pretty easy to do. I will post further if the project is difficult so others can learn, but it sounded pretty dang easy!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i think all you need to do is to detach the wires in the head then remove head,, slip off old mount and slip new bracket down over shaft then reassemble, i recommend taking some digital pitcures of the wires and where they are attached to help in the reassembly


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

southbound is right..... pretty simple task.... and YES get the minn kota mount..... you will save more in frustration than the minimal cost of the factory bracket! 
little tip...... watch your wires on re-assymbly. some times if they get bunched together...... you will hear an electric "hum" over mid throtle.


----------

